# Life as I know it.



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

He is a beauty. So sorry for your loss. 
That being said, you are about to start a new chapter in your life. Congrats on your 2 new little babies. I am sure they will bring you much joy. Please figure out the picture thing so that you will be able to post lots of baby pics. This is a wonderful and exciting time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the journey of grief that you've been on. Losing such important beings in your life so close together has to be devastating. I'm so glad that you're at a point that there are 2 little fluff balls waiting to bring more love and energy into your life. I lost my mom 10 years ago and still miss her every day. I feel a warmth though knowing that she is such a part of me and, especially as I grow older, see so many things about myself that are so her.

BTW, our 2 girls are littermate sisters and we had such a ball with them as puppies. They took a tremendous amount of time, but we have reaped the benefits for 8 1/2 years so far. They are such lights in our lives.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that youve had two difficult losses so close. I'm thrilled for you that your Buddy sent you 2 goldens to share your life!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Patrice, You have been through a lot ( I can relate very much to your situation). I'm very sorry for your loss of Buddy, and your Mother as well. Very big voids in our lives. So happy you are now able to move ahead and give two little dogs a happy and loving home. I'm hoping someday I will be at that point too. Every fur baby we have is unique, and we never replace the ones we lost, but thankfully our hearts can accept and love the new ones too. Good luck and big hugs for you!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you have had to cope with losing so much in such a short time. I hope that your 2 new bundles will bring much joy into your life

Run free and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you for your losses. You will find the puppies will be the best medicine for your pain, and although they may never "replace" Buddy, they too will find their special places in your heart.

Can't wait to hear the happy stories about the next chapter in your life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Patrice

I am doing the HAPPY DANCE FOR you and your Daughter!
May and Lucky are beyond adorable and I will be so excited when you get them on April 9th.
You have been through so much losing Buddy and your Mom. I know that May and Lucky will bring you much deserved happiness!!
Buddy and your Mom are smiling now, I just know it!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Patrice
You put a huge smile on m y face tonight. I am so glad that you are getting not one but two baby Goldens. They will put a smile on your face for sure. I know you can never replace a heart dog like Buddy, wouldn't even think about trying but at least you have opened up your heart for some Golden love after losing Buddy. May God Bless you and your two new angels.

Regards Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My deepest condolences for the loss of your mother. And for Buddy, we both know there will not be dogs like our Buddys but in memory of them we should open our hearts and love again, make new bonds and new, different but exciting relationships. That's what life is all about.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrice*

Today is the day that Patrice is supposed to get Lucky and May.
So EXCITED FOR HER!


----------

